# Upset and angry.



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

I've just found out a friend has had her dog put to sleep. Her reasons do not wash with me as I knew the little dog well and her issues and they have blown it all out of proportion. 

I just can't believe they have taken such drastic action because they basically never really took to the dog.

So, so sad.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Surely it's their dog so their choice.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Of course it's their choice. I didn't say it wasn't? I'm just furious and extremely sad that they have written of a dog they rescued not many months ago because of pathetic reasons.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Poundingpaws said:


> Of course it's their choice. I didn't say it wasn't? I'm just furious and extremely sad that they have written of a dog they rescued not many months ago because of pathetic reasons.


Did the rescue not havd a clause that the dog return to the rescue if things did not work out? Some people are willing to fdeal with issues, some are not, sadly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Im sorry. 
How upsetting for you, especially as you knew the dog well...

Im sure the owners are also upset and struggling with the decision. If they were kind enough to offer a home to a dog in need, surely they have some heart, and it must have been a difficult decision for them too.

Not everyone has the time, skills, resources, or even the desire to work through issues with their dog. Just because its not what you or I would choose, doesnt mean it was an easy decision for them.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

I've no idea. They fell out with the rescue shortly after she arrived over some untruths (not the reason she was pts). 

This tiny little dog had issues with being cuddled basically and would bite in that scenario. A hamster would do more damage, seriously. She would growl at the other dogs for rough-housing on the sofa when she was comfy. She was just in the wrong home. :-(


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Poundingpaws said:


> Of course it's their choice. I didn't say it wasn't? I'm just furious and extremely sad that they have written of a dog they rescued not many months ago because of pathetic reasons.


They may have been pathetic reasons to you, but often the reality of living with a dog is very different to what outsiders think, and maybe they did the kindest thing for the dog rather than passing it and it's problems onto yet another owner.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't have any sympathy for them to be honest. My opinion is they pts because they couldn't face what people would say when it hadn't worked out.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> They may have been pathetic reasons to you, but often the reality of living with a dog is very different to what outsiders think, and maybe they did the kindest thing for the dog rather than passing it and it's problems onto yet another owner.


No, I have looked after the dog on many, many occasions. She was fine if they had not kept insisting on picking her up and fussing when she clearly did not like it.

They have obviously justified it to themselves (or, perhaps not.)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Poundingpaws said:


> I can't have any sympathy for them to be honest. My opinion is they pts because they couldn't face what people would say when it hadn't worked out.


Well they may have had a point what with you criticising them on a public forum for a very hard decision they took for their pet, and from what you said about the dog biting if cuddled then I would probably have done the same thing as I couldn't live with a dog that bites and is untrustworthy.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

No wonder the Vets have the highest suicide rate in any profession when they have to put healthy dogs to sleep. 

Irrespective of the reasons, I don't think it's fair on the vet either.  Unless they told the vet a pack of fibs.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

It is upsetting, but sometimes things aren't as they seem on the outside. We had our last dog pts because he was mentally very ill. He had obsessive compulsive disorder, anxiety problems and was beginning to show aggression towards other dogs and was growling at my children. We had the help of a behaviourist but he was too poorly. We never talked about with anyone except our parents and my best friend. People were therefore shocked when we told them we had him pts because they were unaware of the depth of the problems we faced with Mac. We did a very brave thing, as it would have been much easier for us to just hand him into a rescue. We knew that was wrong for him and unfair on another family. I guess what I am saying is there may be more to this situation than you were aware of. Of course, maybe not.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Well they may have had a point what with you criticising them on a public forum for a very hard decision they took for their pet, and from what you said about the dog biting if cuddled then I would probably have done the same thing as I couldn't live with a dog that bites and is untrustworthy.


Look I have anonymously criticised an anonymous person that had her dog put to sleep for next to nothing. I have no idea why you are defending someone you don't even know!

If for one moment I believed that they had valid reasons, other than saving face (not from me but from a lot of people they seek approval from) then I would not be ranting like this.

The dog was tiny and bit them on a few occasions with plenty of warning for something she clearly disliked. She did not do damage, was a low maintenance dog with MINOR issues. They didn't like her.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I can understand why you are upset and I would be too if it were a dog I knew and the owner had not given it a chance in another home. I can totally understand they didn't want to live with a little dog they couldn't cuddle or who became the play police with their other dogs but plenty of other people wouldn't find that a problem. Do you know for sure that they didn't try to see if there was a more suitable home out there or at least discuss it with a reputable rescue before making the decision?


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I can understand why you are upset and I would be too if it were a dog I knew and the owner had not given it a chance in another home. I can totally understand they didn't want to live with a little dog they couldn't cuddle or who became the play police with their other dogs but plenty of other people wouldn't find that a problem. Do you know for sure that they didn't try to see if there was a more suitable home out there or at least discuss it with a reputable rescue before making the decision?


Sadly I do know for a fact they would not have approached anyone before making the decision.

I am the first to give the benefit of doubt if I were not sure of the full truth. I think I am probably the only person crying for the loss of this little dog. I had bonded with her. She was a sweetheart and seeked and allowed me to cuddle as long as I didnt ruffle her neck.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Poundingpaws said:


> Sadly I do know for a fact they would not have approached anyone before making the decision.
> 
> I am the first to give the benefit of doubt if I were not sure of the full truth. I think I am probably the only person crying for the loss of this little dog. I had bonded with her. She was a sweetheart and seeked and allowed me to cuddle as long as I didnt ruffle her neck.


Its very sad that they didn't come to you for help. RIP little dog.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> It is upsetting, but sometimes things aren't as they seem on the outside. We had our last dog pts because he was mentally very ill. He had obsessive compulsive disorder, anxiety problems and was beginning to show aggression towards other dogs and was growling at my children. We had the help of a behaviourist but he was too poorly. We never talked about with anyone except our parents and my best friend. People were therefore shocked when we told them we had him pts because they were unaware of the depth of the problems we faced with Mac. We did a very brave thing, as it would have been much easier for us to just hand him into a rescue. We knew that was wrong for him and unfair on another family. I guess what I am saying is there may be more to this situation than you were aware of. Of course, maybe not.


Sorry to hear that. I had to make the decision to put a dog to sleep for behavioural issues/instability and unpredictability and I know it hurts.

This is why I wouldn't judge if I had any doubts there were more to it.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Poundingpaws said:


> Look I have anonymously criticised an anonymous person that had her dog put to sleep for next to nothing. *I have no idea why you are defending someone you don't even know! *
> 
> If for one moment I believed that they had valid reasons, other than saving face (not from me but from a lot of people they seek approval from) then I would not be ranting like this.
> 
> The dog was tiny and bit them on a few occasions with plenty of warning for something she clearly disliked. She did not do damage, was a low maintenance dog with MINOR issues. They didn't like her.


then why should she criticize someone she doesn't even know either? We only have your word for it and nothing form the other person, its unfair to judge this scenario as we only know one side of the story. You cant know everything about them or their dog, and at the end of the day there is nothing to be done now as it was their dog and their decision.

You cant come onto a public forum and demand everyone agree with you it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Poundingpaws said:


> She was fine if they had not kept insisting on picking her up and fussing when she clearly did not like it.





MontyMaude said:


> and from what you said about the dog biting if cuddled then I would probably have done the same thing as *I couldn't live with a dog that bites and is untrustworthy.*


I would say that the bit in bold is a little OTT.

Apparently it was known the dog didn't like being picked up & could bite which would beg the question... why keep picking it up?

Untrustworthy? Not IMO, simply leaving it on the floor sorts the problem (going off the little info we have)


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Poundingpaws said:


> Sorry to hear that. I had to make the decision to put a dog to sleep for behavioural issues/instability and unpredictability and I know it hurts.
> 
> This is why I wouldn't judge if I had any doubts there were more to it.


I understand, I just read that you looked after the dog so knew the character etc. It is sad.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Only the owners know the full story. And it's their decision. The vet must have agreed there was enough cause to PTS also. I'm sorry a dog you knew was PTS. It's ok to be upset. They made a hard decision but just because you don't agree doesn't mean their decision should be picked apart online.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> then why should she criticize someone she doesn't even know either? We only have your word for it and nothing form the other person, its unfair to judge this scenario as we only know one side of the story. You cant know everything about them or their dog, and at the end of the day there is nothing to be done now as it was their dog and their decision.
> 
> You cant come onto a public forum and demand everyone agree with you it doesn't work like that.


Well based on that sentiment we can just disregard anything anyone says on a forum.

I have no problem with someone pointing out possible other side to a story that I may not have thought of and appreciate that. I'm not asking anyone to agree with anything, I was looking for support from dog-lovers because I am upset


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So sad that this little dog was pts just because it didn't like being picked up. People *do* have their pets pts for reasons as petty as they just don't want them any more! Very sad.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Helbo said:


> Only the owners know the full story. And it's their decision. The vet must have agreed there was enough cause to PTS also. I'm sorry a dog you knew was PTS. It's ok to be upset. They made a hard decision but just because you don't agree doesn't mean their decision should be picked apart online.


Yes they do know the full story, as do I. The likelihood of them randomly coming on this forum and finding this thread and realising it is about them is small. And the bottom line is that is how I feel and if they cared to ask me I would tell them I'm devastated about the decision they took.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

To be honest it's always easy to pass judgement on something when you don't have to deal with the decision or situation. 

Rightly or wrongly the owners made a choice and it doesn't really help them or make them feel better to cast judgement on such a sensitive and personal thing. 

Btw does anyone get a déjà-vu with this thread


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you have taken this little one in if they had asked you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Poundingpaws said:


> Yes they do know the full story, as do I. *The likelihood of them randomly coming on this forum and finding this thread and realising it is about them is small.* And the bottom line is that is how I feel and if they cared to ask me I would tell them I'm devastated about the decision they took.


Youd be surprised....


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Could you have taken this little one in if they had asked you?


I would have and know a few people that would have had her like a shot.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Poundingpaws said:


> Yes they do know the full story, as do I. The likelihood of them randomly coming on this forum and finding this thread and realising it is about them is small. And the bottom line is that is how I feel and if they cared to ask me I would tell them I'm devastated about the decision they took.


Would you have taken their dog on?

Or do you think they should have just returned her back to rescue?


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

stuaz said:


> To be honest it's always easy to pass judgement on something when you don't have to deal with the decision or situation.
> 
> Rightly or wrongly the owners made a choice and it doesn't really help them or make them feel better to cast judgement on such a sensitive and personal thing.
> 
> Btw does anyone get a déjà-vu with this thread


The thread wasn't made to make them feel better. They would join a forum and start their own thread if that was the case.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poundingpaws said:


> No, I have looked after the dog on many, many occasions.* She was fine if they had not kept insisting on picking her up and fussing when she clearly did not like it.
> *
> They have obviously justified it to themselves (or, perhaps not.)


I totally agree with you - rescue dogs often have many trust issues, and it takes a loving and patient home to help them overcome them.

I don't know that dog or the people, but it seems from what you say that they could either have allowed this sad little soul to come to them in her own time, or to have re-homed her - honestly, and being frank with whoever took her that she had issues with physical contact and restricting the sort of one she went to.

Some people have commented that they must have been upset to have to have her PTS - maybe they were, but sadly many people regard dogs as living toys, and if they don't fit the mould as the owner sees it, then they just get rid without a second thought and replace with another.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

No names have been mentioned on this thread - either the dog, or owners! So its highly unlikely that anyone would recognise themselves as the subject of this thread.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I totally agree with you - rescue dogs often have many trust issues, and it takes a loving and patient home to help them overcome them.
> 
> I don't know that dog or the people, but it seems from what you say that they could either have allowed this sad little soul to come to them in her own time, or to have re-homed her - honestly, and being frank with whoever took her that she had issues with physical contact and restricting the sort of one she went to.
> 
> Some people have commented that they must have been upset to have to have her PTS - maybe they were, but sadly many people regard dogs as living toys, and if they don't fit the mould as the owner sees it, then they just get rid without a second thought and replace with another.


And SOME, want the dog to be grateful :-(


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Poundingpaws said:


> The thread wasn't made to make them feel better. They would join a forum and start their own thread if that was the case.


I think you missed the point but oh well. You do seem to know best after all...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> No names have been mentioned on this thread - either the dog, or owners! So its highly unlikely that anyone would recognise themselves as the subject of this thread.


Just gonna say again, youd be surprised....


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

stuaz said:


> I think you missed the point but oh well. You do seem to know best after all...


I think I must have.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a dog who hates to be cuddles and yes she has bit me a few times for trying to pick her up but there is no way I would put her to sleep because of that Maggie is a rescue dog too


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> No names have been mentioned on this thread - either the dog, or owners! So its highly unlikely that anyone would recognise themselves as the subject of this thread.


If they do, perhaps it will awaken their conscience.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think sometimes PTS is the kindest option for a dog rather than passing it on - if the dog has issues they are going to rear their head in the next home too and the poor dog will be passed on over and over unless is it lucky enough to find the rare person who will either work with or put up with the problems. If they mentioned the dog biting when they took it to the vet I think you will find most vets will encourage PTS.

I took on a rescue GSD many years ago. We were his third home in 18 months and I swore I would not rehome him again. He proved to be a lovely dog but unsound with livestock. I relented and tried to rehome him but no rescue would take a dog that had attacked sheep so he was very reluctantly pts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe its just a sign of the times, maybe Im just showing my age... But this whole thing of complaining/venting about something in a public space (however valid the complaint) just doesnt sit right with me.

The last thread like this one ended really badly IMO. Granted, it turns out there were some pretty serious untruths floating about, but still... Im just not comfortable with such a personal thing being discussed like this in public - however vaguely. There are enough identifying details that the owner could stumble upon this thread, and recognize themselves. 

Poundingpaws, this is not to say your feelings arent completely understandable. I would be upset too. I just question the wisdom of making this kind of personal, sensitive, subject matter public and turning it in to a conversation with a bunch of people who dont know either party. Not only might you be hurt by having your feelings dismissed or disrespected, but the dogs owners might get hurt too. And whatever you might think of them, you cant possibly know how they really feel can you?

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

There may have been other problems under the surface as Buzzard said. I knew a lovely dog who was sadly PTS - but I also knew what was going on behind the scenes with this lovely dog and fully supported the decision to PTS. If a person had looked after this dog they would have been fairly unlikely (and unlucky) to have seen the behaviour that prompted the decision and just seen a lovely "normal" dog. This dog was lovely, I was extremely fond of him, and he was lucky enough to have a very brave owner who made the kindest decision for him.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I can see why you are upset PP, I would be too if a dog I knew well was PTS.

However I also agree that there may have been issues that you weren't aware of. Only the owners know truly why they made that decision, and let's all hope it wasn't just because the dog wasn't happy with being manhandled.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Maybe its just a sign of the times, maybe Im just showing my age... But this whole thing of complaining/venting about something in a public space (however valid the complaint) just doesnt sit right with me.
> 
> The last thread like this one ended really badly IMO. Granted, it turns out there were some pretty serious untruths floating about, but still... Im just not comfortable with such a personal thing being discussed like this in public - however vaguely. There are enough identifying details that the owner could stumble upon this thread, and recognize themselves.
> 
> ...


You make a fair point. Maybe it is inappropriate for a forum rant. I'm probably a bit naive about the internet too. It just upset me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Well they may have had a point what with you criticising them on a public forum for a very hard decision they took for their pet, and from what you said about the dog biting if cuddled then I would probably have done the same thing as I couldn't live with a dog that bites and is untrustworthy.


I would just have not forced cuddles on the dog, and given her a safe haven away from the boisterous dogs.

The OP hasn't mentioned any names so no harm done, surely. She is having a vent, it's what we do on the forum.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poundingpaws said:


> You make a fair point. Maybe it is inappropriate for a forum rant. I'm probably a bit naive about the internet too. It just upset me.


I shouldn't worry, this doesn't really compare to some of the things that people post on here - some of the stuff that people wrote about the McCanns springs to mind.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Poundingpaws said:


> Yes they do know the full story, as do I. The likelihood of them randomly coming on this forum and finding this thread and realising it is about them is small. And the bottom line is that is how I feel and if they cared to ask me I would tell them I'm devastated about the decision they took.


I'm sorry but you didn't live with the dog. You were not part of the decision. You didn't go to the vets. You do not know the full story.

I didn't say they'd find this thread. I just don't think after such a hard decision any owner deserves to have their decision picked apart. You don't agree with their decision, fair enough. But ranting about them online over such a serious thing isn't fair IMO.

If you just wanted support from the forum you could have just said a dog you knew was PTS for behavioural reasons, and that you'd miss them, or wish you could have helped.

I did say I'm sorry a dog you knew was PTS.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

As I said on a very similar thread not too long ago (and those owners DID find the thread by the way), I don't think it's for any of us to judge someone for having a dog put to sleep for behavioural reasons. We don't live with the dog and even if we were willing and able to deal with the issues the dog has it doesn't mean that someone else is. Often what we see of someone elses dog is just the tip of the iceberg, unless you actually live with them full time you can't know exactly what they're dealing with.

That said, I'm sorry a dog you know was put to sleep. Run free pup :crying:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> No names have been mentioned on this thread - either the dog, or owners! So its highly unlikely that anyone would recognise themselves as the subject of this thread.


True, but someone wrote about me and my family on the internet - not using names, and it was discovered and caused a huge fallout. Things still aren't right over 2 years later.

So I think it's sensible to be cautious.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Poundingpaws said:


> I've just found out a friend has had her dog put to sleep. Her reasons do not wash with me as I knew the little dog well and her issues and they have blown it all out of proportion.
> 
> I just can't believe they have taken such drastic action because they basically never really took to the dog.
> 
> So, so sad.


People do things that don't sit well with me, and I get upset and angry. However if were you in a position to care for the dog, they should have given the dog to you.

If the dog had issues depending on what those issues were perhaps they didn't feel having the dog rehomed was appropriate.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

We got our boy from a rescue centre, he had a number of issues but we were willing to put the work in to get him through these but more importantly to let him know that he was loved and wanted and to give him space when he asked for it.

For the first few weeks he kept a safe distance most of the time, when he felt like it he would come up for a cuddle but back off when he had enough and so we allowed him to have that space. He was obviously very uncomfortable with too much fuss and his own space was a very real need. 
If we had of insisted on making a fuss simply because we wanted a dog to fuss over then it's only logical that we would have worsened his issues and he would not be to blame for that, it would be our fault for not reading and respecting what our dog is asking for. 

In time he would sit closer and ask for a fuss more often, it was lovely to watch him blossom.. all he needed was time and patience. 

This poor wee dog now has paid the ultimate price for owners who wanted something that the dog simply wasn't ready for. Why torture a dog with something that is a known trigger?

Someone mentioned that the owners must have had good intentions (or something similar) for rescuing a dog but sometimes people rescue dogs for other reasons or because they want a pet but only one who fits into their ideal but upon taking the dog home realise that they actually want a different type of dog.

I understand the point about not knowing the full story but it feels as though the OP knew enough about both the dog and the owners to judge that they did what was best for them rather than the dog.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

My SIL's parents are both terminally ill. They have two dogs, both rescues and one is elderly. My SIL has said the dogs will be pts when her parents have gone, even though I have offered a home to them. When the time comes, this will cause a rift if she goes ahead and does that. 

So, I know for a fact, that some people care much less for the life of an animal and wouldn't bat any eye about disposing of it when served its purpose.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> My SIL's parents are both terminally ill. They have two dogs, both rescues and one is elderly. My SIL has said the dogs will be pts when her parents have gone, even though I have offered a home to them. When the time comes, this will cause a rift if she goes ahead and does that.
> 
> So, I know for a fact, that some people care much less for the life of an animal and wouldn't bat any eye about disposing of it when served its purpose.


That would be a shame. If a family member has offered to take them, and presumably there is no reason why you would be deemed unsuitable or not willing to give a forever home, I can't see a reason to automatically pts.

If the only option was a rescue kennels, I can understand it, and especially for the elderly dog as their future would be unknown.

But a loving, trusted, forever home would be my first choice.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> My SIL's parents are both terminally ill. They have two dogs, both rescues and one is elderly. My SIL has said the dogs will be pts when her parents have gone, even though I have offered a home to them. When the time comes, this will cause a rift if she goes ahead and does that.
> 
> So, I know for a fact, that some people care much less for the life of an animal and wouldn't bat any eye about disposing of it when served its purpose.


How about contacting your SIL's parents directly and offering a home? They could write it into their will. But be careful - perhaps having their dogs PTS is what they want. It not unheard of that owners think their dogs wouldn't cope without them and would ask family to take them to the vets when they've gone.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

How sad. I really do struggle to understand anyone euthanizing without exhausting all other avenues, however as we have no other details other than your word, it's hard to judge their decision.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

My SIL is not an animal lover, as such. She is quite 'matter of fact' and feels it would be the most convenient way of solving the solution. She feels that passing the dogs on to someone else would just be a burden for that person.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> How sad. I really do struggle to understand anyone euthanizing without exhausting all other avenues, however as we have no other details other than your word, it's hard to judge their decision.


If I couldn't ever keep my dog for whatever reason, I'd rather have him euthanased than rehome him.

On the surface he looks like a perfect little dog, he comes to work with me and sits under my desk while I work, he's well trained, I can take him anywhere and do anything with him...

...but knowing him as I do, he would never cope being rehomed, even to a family member he knows well. I couldn't let him be exposed to the amount of stress that it would cause him as a responsible owner. It would absolutely break my heart and I wouldn't let it happen (I've turned down the opportunity to fulfil my life long ambition career wise, I've changed jobs, moved houses etc. so that I could keep the dog), but if it came down to it, that would be my decision.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Should this "Little" dog have been killed because it nipped when it was picked up, something it didn't like?

I look at it like this: Would a Cat that doesn't like being picked up be killed (PTS doesn't apply in this scenario as far as I am concerned) if it bit and scratched somebody who did so?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Little P said:


> If I couldn't ever keep my dog for whatever reason, I'd rather have him euthanased than rehome him.
> 
> On the surface he looks like a perfect little dog, he comes to work with me and sits under my desk while I work, he's well trained, I can take him anywhere and do anything with him...
> 
> ...but knowing him as I do, he would never cope being rehomed, even to a family member he knows well. I couldn't let him be exposed to the amount of stress that it would cause him as a responsible owner. It would absolutely break my heart and I wouldn't let it happen (I've turned down the opportunity to fulfil my life long ambition career wise, I've changed jobs, moved houses etc. so that I could keep the dog), but if it came down to it, that would be my decision.


I said the same thing about Rupert, he'd have been put to sleep rather than rehomed if I couldn't keep him. And yup I've been slated for that, told I'm not the only one who could give him a good home, that wasn't so special nobody else could handle him. And I agree there. There are plenty of people with the skills and knowledge to be able to manage him safely, give him a good life etc. But would they want to? And even if they did, most of them have children and/or other pets, neither of which Rupe could be safely homed with. I'm sure he'd have adjusted to a new home eventually but it would have taken him a hell of a long time to feel safe, to not simply hide away in whatever small dark space he'd found and claimed as his own.

There is no way on earth I would have had Rupert go into a kennel environment, he would have been better off dead I'm afraid. My family knew my wishes, if anything were to happen to me he was to be put to sleep rather than rehomed. And they were in agreement.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I just find it so very sad that dog lovers think its just OK to PTS a dog because it growls and nips when being picked up/cuddled. The dog was a rescue and anyone taking on a rescue needs to be prepared to give the new dog time and space to settle in and accept that it might never be the dog you want it to be. If you can't/won't do that then don't take on a rescue dog. My last rottie Mabel bit my husband on the first day, she bit me several times and was DA but it never once crossed my mind to send her back let alone kill her. Of course we all have different skills and different home circumstances and different levels of tolerance for what we will and will not cope with but I think its incredibly sad that the dog wasn't given a chance to live out its life in another home particularly as the OP knew the dog and was prepared to take it on.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Poundingpaws said:


> No, I have looked after the dog on many, many occasions. She was fine if they had not kept insisting on picking her up and fussing when she clearly did not like it.
> 
> They have obviously justified it to themselves (or, perhaps not.)


I knew people like that. They had a lovely collie cross called Bess and we looked after he for a fortnight while they went on holiday. She got on great with my dog, too great as it happens because when they came back Bess kept escaping and turning up on my doorstep. I didn't mind, she was a lovely dog, and she obviously preferred our house to theirs, but instead of asking if we would like to keep her, they went had her put down. I was furious.

Unfortunately, many people think the way to deal with a troublesome animal is to have it put down. I had a friend who got a little dog from Wood Green. She had the dog about two months and then it disappeared. She said they had taken him back to the shelter because 'he kept looking at me'. Well, yeah, he is a rescue; he is scared you will disappear. I know how you feel, though and you have my sympathy. Let's hope they don't go and get another dog.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So sorry to the original poster you must be feeling really down over this especially if you felt you could have helped this little dog.

I can understand people needing to vent online our world and lives are becoming more isolated. Not everyone has someone they can vent too.


How about giving some four legged warmth to the original poster by posting some pictures of rescue dogs who have successfully arrived in our homes and hearts.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> I said the same thing about Rupert, he'd have been put to sleep rather than rehomed if I couldn't keep him. And yup I've been slated for that, told I'm not the only one who could give him a good home, that wasn't so special nobody else could handle him. And I agree there. There are plenty of people with the skills and knowledge to be able to manage him safely, give him a good life etc. But would they want to? And even if they did, most of them have children and/or other pets, neither of which Rupe could be safely homed with. I'm sure he'd have adjusted to a new home eventually but it would have taken him a hell of a long time to feel safe, to not simply hide away in whatever small dark space he'd found and claimed as his own.
> 
> There is no way on earth I would have had Rupert go into a kennel environment, he would have been better off dead I'm afraid. My family knew my wishes, if anything were to happen to me he was to be put to sleep rather than rehomed. And they were in agreement.


I have always said that my older 2 would be pts when I die, I don't care if people think this is wrong, they are my dogs & there is no way they will ever be in need of a home again.

Personally I don't think this is selfish, soemtimes even if another home is offered it still may not be in the dogs best interests to be rehomed. I suppose everyone will have different opinions though


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> I have always said that my older 2 would be pts when I die, I don't care if people think this is wrong, they are my dogs & there is no way they will ever be in need of a home again.
> 
> Personally I don't think this is selfish, soemtimes even if another home is offered it still may not be in the dogs best interests to be rehomed. I suppose everyone will have different opinions though


If I died then my Dog goes back to the Rescue so she can be rehomed and continue having a Happy Life. Who am I to take that away from her?


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I just find it so very sad that dog lovers think its just OK to PTS a dog because it growls and nips when being picked up/cuddled.


I don't think that is what people have said at all, only that they are unwilling to accept the invitation to judge knowing only scant detail of a very specific situation.

Of course now they are being judged as folk who would PTS at the drop of a hat.

OP I'm sorry you have lost this dog from your life. RIP doggie.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cbcdesign said:


> If I died then my Dog goes back to the Rescue so she can be rehomed and continue having a Happy Life. Who am I to take that away from her?


Great if she's a dog that copes well with change and doesn't have any "issues" that take a lot of management and or / hard work every day. Not many folk want to take on a dog who has fairly serious dramas and / or a bite history. Maybe some on here do but I do not think that PF represents your "average" owner from what you see every day on walks, on Nosy Book, hear from friends / acquaintances etc.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Poundingpaws said:


> I've just found out a friend has had her dog put to sleep. Her reasons do not wash with me as I knew the little dog well and her issues and they have blown it all out of proportion.
> 
> I just can't believe they have taken such drastic action because they basically never really took to the dog.
> 
> So, so sad.


 Your not being much if a friend if your on here putting the friend down!! Whether the dogs bite wouldn't do as much damage as a hamster, it's beside the point the dog is biting, if the gave it back to a rescue the rescue wouldn't rehome they would PTS... I think if that's the road they've decided to take you should be supportive as the dog stayed with them and didn't go back to a cold grey kennel and was able to stay in a comfortable environment before it's life came to an end.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

piggybaker said:


> Your not being much if a friend if your on here putting the friend down!! Whether the dogs bite wouldn't do as much damage as a hamster, it's beside the point the dog is biting, if the gave it back to a rescue the rescue wouldn't rehome they would PTS... I think if that's the road they've decided to take you should be supportive as the dog stayed with them and didn't go back to a cold grey kennel and was able to stay in a comfortable environment before it's life came to an end.


I use the word 'friend' in the loosest sense. 

I have refrained from giving more information on this person and their attitude to rescuing dogs, as, contrary to what some may think, I am trying to avoid the risk, however small, of anyone identifying this person and causing trouble or hurt.

Any dog will bite if pushed.

I needn't be supportive at all, as if they hadn't taken the dog on it wouldn't have gone to cold grey kennel at all. It would probably still be alive.

I wonder if I had started this thread suggesting this person is my sister, if the reaction would have been totally different?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

piggybaker said:


> Your not being much if a friend if your on here putting the friend down!! Whether the dogs bite wouldn't do as much damage as a hamster, it's beside the point the dog is biting, if the gave it back to a rescue the rescue wouldn't rehome they would PTS... I think if that's the road they've decided to take you should be supportive as the dog stayed with them and didn't go back to a cold grey kennel and was able to stay in a comfortable environment before it's life came to an end.


The OP offered the dog a home though and not all rescues immediately put a dog down because of a bite history. If you (in general not you personally) take on a dog from rescue and find it does not like to be cuddled/picked up but you insist on doing it even though that is distressing the dog so much it needs to bite because you ignore it growling then I think the rescue has the right to have that dog back to assess whether it should be PTS or would cope in another home.

I really do find it hard to believe that anyone on here thinks that is the right course of action especially when the OP has stated she was prepared to take the dog on and the dog knew her from staying with her in the past


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Poundingpaws said:


> I use the word 'friend' in the loosest sense.
> 
> I have refrained from giving more information on this person and their attitude to rescuing dogs, as, contrary to what some may think, I am trying to avoid the risk, however small, of anyone identifying this person and causing trouble or hurt.
> 
> ...


Well if she is a friend in the looses sense of the word then you are clearly not close enough to know all the details! Even if this had been your sister my attitude would have been the same ,,, and whether or not you say more or name names if this person came on two and two can be put together and hurt would be caused by you! I just find it odd when someone comes on implying they are close to the situation then turns round and says oh only in the looses sense.... It's just not nice.  Rescues rehoming biting dogs!!! I can honestly say hand on heart I have never heard of a dog with history of biting being rehomed!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

```

```



piggybaker said:


> Well if she is a friend in the looses sense of the word then you are clearly not close enough to know all the details! Even if this had been your sister my attitude would have been the same ,,, and whether or not you say more or name names if this person came on two and two can be put together and hurt would be caused by you! I just find it odd when someone comes on implying they are close to the situation then turns round and says oh only in the looses sense.... It's just not nice.  Rescues rehoming biting dogs!!! I can honestly say hand on heart I have never heard of a dog with history of biting being rehomed!


I find it incredibly odd how on a PET specific forum some posters as of late are not allowed to post or rant about things that upset them through fear of 'hurting' some random stranger who most likely never reads forums like this anyway. I couldn't really care less whether someone I rant and rave about reads my posts as they'd most likely know I feel that way about them in the first place 

There is not enough details in this particular topic to make judgements IMO. But I sure as he'll wouldn't be discouraging people from posting how they're feeling, whatever the subject.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

piggybaker said:


> Well if she is a friend in the looses sense of the word then you are clearly not close enough to know all the details! Even if this had been your sister my attitude would have been the same ,,, and whether or not you say more or name names if this person came on two and two can be put together and hurt would be caused by you! I just find it odd when someone comes on implying they are close to the situation then turns round and says oh only in the looses sense.... It's just not nice.  Rescues rehoming biting dogs!!! I can honestly say hand on heart I have never heard of a dog with history of biting being rehomed!


I have and I adopted one. My last rottie Mabel (my avatar). I won't bore everyone with her story but suffice to say she was in kennels for 8 months and the rescue knew that under certain circumstances she would bite. Not random bites she was totally predictable and easy to manage with a muzzle in certain situations. They insisted she went to a home with no children or visiting children. Of course it took us a little while to get used to her and to find out exactly what we could and couldn't do with her and although both of us had bites from her they were not serious ones and they were entirely our fault. She was dog aggressive too and walked on lead and muzzled around other dogs. She was with us for 3 years and never bit anyone other than us not even the vet who she hated with a passion. We took safety and management very seriously. I would not hesitate to take on another dog like her in the future either and thank god the rescue did not just PTS her without giving her a chance of a happy safe home.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I find it incredibly odd how on a PET specific forum some posters as of late are not allowed to post or rant about things that upset them through fear of 'hurting' some random stranger who most likely never reads forums like this anyway. I couldn't really care less whether someone I rant and rave about reads my posts as they'd most likely know I feel that way about them in the first place
> ...


Hey everyone is entitled to their opinion , but the OP gave an open ended rant that was asking for opinion ! Having a dog put to sleep is a big thing she gave the impression she was close to the situation then said person was a friend in the looses sense of the word !!!!

Rant away I'm not stopping anyone I'm just a set of printed words on a screen !


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have and I adopted one. My last rottie Mabel (my avatar). I won't bore everyone with her story but suffice to say she was in kennels for 8 months and the rescue knew that under certain circumstances she would bite. Not random bites she was totally predictable and easy to manage with a muzzle in certain situations. They insisted she went to a home with no children or visiting children. Of course it took us a little while to get used to her and to find out exactly what we could and couldn't do with her and although both of us had bites from her they were not serious ones and they were entirely our fault. She was dog aggressive too and walked on lead and muzzled around other dogs. She was with us for 3 years and never bit anyone other than us not even the vet who she hated with a passion. We took safety and management very seriously. I would not hesitate to take on another dog like her in the future either and thank god the rescue did not just PTS her without giving her a chance of a happy safe home.


Ok I stand corrected on that front....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have and I adopted one. My last rottie Mabel (my avatar). I won't bore everyone with her story but suffice to say she was in kennels for 8 months and the rescue knew that under certain circumstances she would bite. Not random bites she was totally predictable and easy to manage with a muzzle in certain situations. They insisted she went to a home with no children or visiting children. Of course it took us a little while to get used to her and to find out exactly what we could and couldn't do with her and although both of us had bites from her they were not serious ones and they were entirely our fault. She was dog aggressive too and walked on lead and muzzled around other dogs. She was with us for 3 years and never bit anyone other than us not even the vet who she hated with a passion. We took safety and management very seriously. I would not hesitate to take on another dog like her in the future either and thank god the rescue did not just PTS her without giving her a chance of a happy safe home.


I remember your pictures and stories of Mabel 

Another lady I knew of on another forum I frequent rescued a serious biter who was scheduled to be PTS too. She turned that dog around in every sense of the word, he went on to win many titles in Rally, become a demo dog for other behavioural cases and died an old man after a fantastic life.

Sadly many people do not have the skills or time for such a project of a dog, but yes, it certainly doesn't have to mark the end for all biters. Just depends on the situation really.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

piggybaker said:


> Well if she is a friend in the looses sense of the word then you are clearly not close enough to know all the details! Even if this had been your sister my attitude would have been the same ,,, and whether or not you say more or name names if this person came on two and two can be put together and hurt would be caused by you! I just find it odd when someone comes on implying they are close to the situation then turns round and says oh only in the looses sense.... It's just not nice.  Rescues rehoming biting dogs!!! I can honestly say hand on heart I have never heard of a dog with history of biting being rehomed!


Bottom line is, I knew the dog extremely well. I witnessed some of the times the dog bit and in fact warned them that they were YET again doing something the poor dog hated and the dog was baring it's teeth so probably wise to stop it.

Perhaps the dog just had a personality change each time I wasn't around but I somehow doubt it. Far more likely they just kept on doing the same thing that I watched them do over and over.

The dog did not bruise them. The dog did not draw blood. It gave fair warning. Much of the behaviour the dog was displaying that the owner did not like was normal day to day dog stuff like grumbling at younger dogs rough-housing in close proximity to a resting dog.

You can imagine there is far more to it than that if you like and it makes you feel better. You can imagine that it turned into a devil-dog each time I walked out their door if you like.

You can totally disregard anything I have written as I am just some random anonymous stranger that could be making the whole thing up. What does it matter. If you don't want to judge, either don't post or just say as some others have you are sorry it must be upsetting and you don't want to judge. I have not invited anybody to judge nor have I mentioned or insinuated who this person is. I don't want to assassinate their whole character or I would have made it clear who they were.

I'm sure if I said it was a hypothetical situation that you would probably agree that it was drastic action and must be upsetting to learn?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I find it incredibly odd how on a PET specific forum some posters as of late are not allowed to post or rant about things that upset them through fear of 'hurting' some random stranger who most likely never reads forums like this anyway. I couldn't really care less whether someone I rant and rave about reads my posts as they'd most likely know I feel that way about them in the first place
> ...


This thread is nowhere near in the same league - but with people going to prison these days for posting offensive things on Twitter and the Internet, I think people need to be mindful with what they write on a public forum.

People aren't saying not to post about what they're upset about, but the OP could have expressed their upset without bashing the owners. That's the bit people have a problem with, I think.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Helbo said:


> This thread is nowhere near in the same league - but with people going to prison these days for posting offensive things on Twitter and the Internet, I think people need to be mindful with what they write on a public forum.
> 
> People aren't saying not to post about what they're upset about, but the OP could have expressed their upset without bashing the owners. That's the bit people have a problem with, I think.


Some may have a problem with it but I for instance couldn't really care less about people that take on a Rescue, lack the skills or patients to deal with issues then Kill the dog instead of trying to find a more suitable home for it. They deserve a good bashing for being to proud to admit to their own failings and making the dog pay the ultimate price for them.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Helbo said:


> This thread is nowhere near in the same league - but with people going to prison these days for posting offensive things on Twitter and the Internet, I think people need to be mindful with what they write on a public forum.
> 
> People aren't saying not to post about what they're upset about, but the OP could have expressed their upset without bashing the owners. That's the bit people have a problem with, I think.


Yes, I could have posted I'm upset because a dog I knew and loved was put to sleep. But I was SO upset because of the reasons or shall I say through no fault of its own and no health problems. It's hard to say that without explaining the situation with the owners to some extent.

I understand the discomfort some have with the possibility that the owner may come across this thread and as far as they (other forum users) know there may be more to it. Hence why I have omitted a lot of info.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

cbcdesign said:


> Some may have a problem with it but I for instance couldn't really care less about people that take on a Rescue, lack the skills or patients to deal with issues then Kill the dog instead of trying to find a more suitable home for it. They deserve a good bashing for being to proud to admit to their own failings and making the dog pay the ultimate price for them.


I will give a personal example then, and you can bash and judge away, that way it's not some anonymous person we're talking about 

In November of 2009 we took on an adult great dane with a bite history.

At the time we had two young kids, two juvenile dogs who were driving me batty, and an elderly dog who did not deserve any more upheaval in his home. But this dog had no where else to go. No rescue would take him because he had a bite history, and the shelter was going to euthanize him after his 5 day stray hold. 
Our vet, OH, and I were all in agreement that if his medical issues were too costly, and his behavioral issues did not respond to our training capabilities, we would euthanize.

So basically we took on a dog not knowing if we had the skills to handle his issues, and definitely knowing our patience was limited. 
If that deformity on the dog's leg turned out to be bone cancer, we would not treat, we would euthanize.
If the resource guarding proved more complicated than what we could handle, we were not going to pay for expensive b-mod, we would euthanize.
If it turned out he did not have the dog skills to get along with out other dogs, we would not find him another home, we would euthanize.

Bash me all you want for that way of thinking, but I still to this day would do the same thing. It would have been the right choice for our family, our resident dogs, and the dog himself.

As it turns out, he responded beautifully to TLC and sensible b-mod, and he lived with us nearly 4 happy years before dying very suddenly and unexpectedly of natural causes.


----------



## lilypup (Jan 26, 2014)

I think this is utterly disgusting! The person in question, is not here to defend herself and instead, assumptions are being made about what happened. 

Regardless of your feelings, to badmouth someone, without them being able to tell their side of the story, is completely out of order.


----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

I have just been alerted to this post by a friend. This post is about me and my little dog. How DARE you say this was because we didn't take to her - I loved the bones of that little dog - we worked very very hard with her and she came to love cuddles - even slept under the duvet with us! A behaviourist and a vet both came to the conclusion after her fits got worse that it was a psychological problem - either brain damage or onset of dementia. She was fitting regularly - and anyone that saw her over the last couple of weeks would have taken the same decision. Don't you dare tarnish her memory by spouting this spiteful crap - I loved that dog and am devastated. Don't say these things without knowing the facts!!!


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

stuaz said:


> Btw does anyone get a déjà-vu with this thread


Erm..... yes :mellow:


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

lilypup said:


> I think this is utterly disgusting! The person in question, is not here to defend herself and instead, assumptions are being made about what happened.
> 
> Regardless of your feelings, to badmouth someone, without them being able to tell their side of the story, is completely out of order.


Excuse me but I have not mentioned any names, so who is needing to defend themselves.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovepaws said:


> I have just been alerted to this post by a friend. This post is about me and my little dog. How DARE you say this was because we didn't take to her - I loved the bones of that little dog - we worked very very hard with her and she came to love cuddles - even slept under the duvet with us! A behaviourist and a vet both came to the conclusion after her fits got worse that it was a psychological problem - either brain damage or onset of dementia. She was fitting regularly - and anyone that saw her over the last couple of weeks would have taken the wrong decision. Don't you dare tarnish her memory by spouting this spiteful crap - I loved that dog and am devastated. Don't say these things without knowing the facts!!!


I have no idea who you are and think maybe someone is jumping to conclusions.

The dog I am upset about did not have fits.


----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh and by the way "pounding paws" - when I say 'fits' - I mean real, horrifying fits where she fell on one side and shook for 10 minutes at a time with her tongue hanging out. The fits became more regular and more severe. You knew nothing of this as I was so horrified by the state of this dog when we rescued her from your organisation - teeth falling out, a spinal problem and colitis. I have fostered over 20 dogs and homed around 10 myself. I am a good, responsible dog owner who only EVER does what is best for any individual dog - and this is only the third time in 15 years of rescuing that I have had a dog put to sleep. I am shaking and sobbing with these accusations.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

No, the dog you knew six months ago did not have fits - she started fitting two months ago!


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovepaws said:


> Oh and by the way "pounding paws" - when I say 'fits' - I mean real, horrifying fits where she fell on one side and shook for 10 minutes at a time with her tongue hanging out. The fits became more regular and more severe. You knew nothing of this as I was so horrified by the state of this dog when we rescued her from your organisation - teeth falling out, a spinal problem and colitis. I have fostered over 20 dogs and homed around 10 myself. I am a good, responsible dog owner who only EVER does what is best for any individual dog - and this is only the third time in 15 years of rescuing that I have had a dog put to sleep. I am shaking and sobbing with these accusations.


 If this is a genuine response to my posts, I am really really sorry as this is a massive mistake. The person and dog I am referring to doesn't relate to what you are saying at all. I have no organisation and no idea what you are talking about. Sorry to hear about your dog but it is not the dog in question.


----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

By 'organisation' I mean the rescue dogs you take into your own home. The dog you and i are both referring to is a little white dog called Phoebe is it not?


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovepaws said:


> By 'organisation' I mean the rescue dogs you take into your own home. The dog you and i are both referring to is a little white dog called Phoebe is it not?


I don't take rescue dogs into my home. I have a rescue dog?

If this is a genuine response to my post, I would question the motive of the person that has alerted you? I have no intention of mentioning the name of the dog or the owner. However, the dog was not ill or having fits or I would have mentioned it. If I did not know the health status of the dog in question, I would not have posted either.

This is either a set-up or a cruel person has pointed you to this.


----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes this is a genuine response and you know that! You did not know Phoebe was having fits because she didn't start that until four months after she came home with us. And you damn well that I am an excellent dog mum - I rescued two other dogs from you who are very happy and healthy!


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovepaws said:


> Yes this is a genuine response and you know that! You did not know Phoebe was having fits because she didn't start that until four months after she came home with us. And you damn well that I am an excellent dog mum - I rescued two other dogs from you who are very happy and healthy!


For the final time. Whether this is genuine or a set-up. I am sorry for your loss but we are talking at crossed purposes now as this is not the dog in question. I have no idea why you or the person that supposedly pointed you to this thread thinks this is about your dog! Perhaps you should ask them?


----------



## jayneynicks (Oct 21, 2014)

Lovepaws said:


> Yes this is a genuine response and you know that! You did not know Phoebe was having fits because she didn't start that until four months after she came home with us. And you damn well that I am an excellent dog mum - I rescued two other dogs from you who are very happy and healthy!


don't upset yourself. Phoebe's at peace now and not suffering any longer. You were a great dog mum to her and still are to your other furry babes xxx


----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you Janeynicks xx


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

SageFemme said:


> Erm..... yes :mellow:


oh dear... Sadly it seems my déjà vu has come true....


----------



## MsVanillaRose (Oct 21, 2014)

Poundingpaws said:


> I've just found out a friend has had her dog put to sleep. Her reasons do not wash with me as I knew the little dog well and her issues and they have blown it all out of proportion.
> 
> I just can't believe they have taken such drastic action because they basically never really took to the dog.
> 
> So, so sad.


I don't want to seem rude, but are you quite sure that you know as much as the dog's owner and the vet in question?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Never seen so many new posters on the one thread... Singing:


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Never seen so many new posters on the one thread... Singing:


What are you implying Mrs Flufster!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

stuaz said:


> What are you implying Mrs Flufster!


Implying? Moi? Would I? :aureola:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Tee hee.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Whether or not Lovepaws and her dog were the ones in question in the original post it's is clear this thread has caused them genuine distress. 

I'm sorry for your loss Lovepaws.


----------



## MsVanillaRose (Oct 21, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Never seen so many new posters on the one thread... Singing:


Everyone's got to start somewhere.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

MsVanillaRose said:


> I don't want to seem rude, but are you quite sure that you know as much as the dog's owner and the vet in question?


 I know the dog in question was NOT having fits ABSOLUTELY and 100%. So we are not talking about the same dog.


----------



## Lovepaws (Oct 21, 2014)

Poundingpaws will you confirm 100% that the dog you refer to is not a small white dog (possibly miniature Yorkie cross) called Phoebe (was called Fifi when we rescued her)? As I said, you would not know about the fits as this occurred a few months after we rescued her. Please confirm 100%.


----------



## moggysmum (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes you probably do know the dog...it was in a dreadful state when she got her from YOU...lots of undiagnosed conditions including brain damage and you thought you would vent your nasty spleen and slag her off behind her back not expecting a: she would find out and bther people don't agree with your vitriolic tirade. I know for a fact she loved that little dog with all her heart and she is broken by what had to be done..why would any kind hearted animal lover sit back and watch an animal suffer and she was suffering so I suggest you wind your neck in and stop being so damned spiteful.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

God this thread has taken a tiresome direction. Soon to be locked by the looks of things too.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This thread would have dissipated with a few 'Im sorry for your loss' posts. However, it only takes a few, nasty, spiteful comments to turn a thread like this into a witch hunt. I have no doubt that, had it not been for such posters, the OP would not have had to give more details in defence! Doesn't matter what the reasons for pts, the OP felt sad about it!


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't worry it's a set-up to try and make me look like I am someone else. God knows who???


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

moggysmum said:


> Yes you probably do know the dog...it was in a dreadful state when she got her from YOU...lots of undiagnosed conditions including brain damage and you thought you would vent your nasty spleen and slag her off behind her back not expecting a: she would find out and bther people don't agree with your vitriolic tirade. I know for a fact she loved that little dog with all her heart and she is broken by what had to be done..why would any kind hearted animal lover sit back and watch an animal suffer and she was suffering so I suggest you wind your neck in and stop being so damned spiteful.


I haven't slagged anyone off. You are doing that to me and you ARE making slanderous comments directly to me via this forum. Slanderous because I have not given anybody a dog, in any state, let alone a dreadful state.

If the person who's dog had to be put down due to fits was led to this forum by someone to suggest this was regarding their dog. I would have to question the motive of the person that did so as all it has done is upset them (if that is genuine) and accuse me of something completely nasty and untrue.

I have not given any details about the dog, the owner other than they had it put to sleep for seemingly minor behavioural reasons. I will not be baited into giving any more information as to who the dog was or actually belonged to as the intention of this thread was not to berate or hurt anyone but just my expression of sadness.

But then, you know that don't you?


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovepaws said:


> Poundingpaws will you confirm 100% that the dog you refer to is not a small white dog (possibly miniature Yorkie cross) called Phoebe (was called Fifi when we rescued her)? As I said, you would not know about the fits as this occurred a few months after we rescued her. Please confirm 100%.


This is not about your dog.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

lots of major issues for me today so just closing this for another mod to look at...


----------

